# 7.62x39 reloads?



## OldKeyr (Sep 29, 2005)

I now have a *Colt AR-15 Sporter 7.62x39*. After treating the rifle, I was pleased not only with the performance (using _*Wolf ammo*_) but with the tight groups shot. While the Wolf *7.62x39* 122g rounds (cheap rounds) functioned great, I'm looking to reload for better performance.

I am looking not only for reload data for the *7.62x39*, but as well a good place to obtain brass shells for my reloads. Thanks for taking the time to read this and I'm looking for any help to solve my problems in making a great little rifle even more fun.

_*OldKeyr*_


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Here are two places that sell components.


----------



## OldKeyr (Sep 29, 2005)

People,

Thanks for your reply & information.

*OldKeyr*


----------



## eedetail (Oct 12, 2005)

I've just tried a load that I found, in my AR-47. (See AR-47.com)
Winchester Brass
Sierra Pro-Hunter 125G Spritzer (.310 dia)
Accurate Arms 2230 29.5 G
Federal Large rifle primers.
OAL: 1.185"
Crimp .002"
Several things: Work up to this load in 1g increments, start at 27.5g, look for pressure signs. This load fills the case and may be slightly compressed. Verify your bore diameter is .310, I've read that some could be.308" If you change any component above, work up from lower charges again looking for signs of overpressure. 
I got .5" groups at 33 yds, .75" at 100yds, 3 shot groups. Way better accuracy than normal for this cartridge.
Oh yeah, I've also read but not confirmed that Remington brass uses small primers, so always inspect and sort your brass.


----------



## eedetail (Oct 12, 2005)

OOps, that should read:

www.ar47.com

Basicaly, a new lower receiver that uses AK-47 magazines instead of AR15. Feeding is greatly improved. He will need your bolt carrier to make a few milling cuts to it to clear the AK mags. Way cool looking rifle with a 40 rd. magazine.


----------



## OldKeyr (Sep 29, 2005)

I have received a lot of good information and links to help me take care of my thrust for knowledge and needs to maintain of my new Colt Sporter AR-15 *7.62x39*.

While visiting once web site at http://www.specializedarmament.com/ I received a very negative response from their tech for this site that sales parts, training, and services.

This is what I received upon my request about a Titanium firing pin for my rifle:

Paul,

I would not advise a titanium firing pin for a 7.62x39.

We have absolutely NO parts for these (Russian caliber)
COLT's and I actually tell people that they do not exist. 
It was a horrible idea at COLT that did not last long.

Good Luck with your Sporter.

Thanks for the inquiry,
Ken

Ken Elmore
Specialized Armament

Think that this is one site to avoid if you own a Colt Sporter in *7.62x39*9. Funny thing, using the Colt Parts Numbers, I was able to find several items for my *7.62x39* that they did sell.

*OldKeyr*


----------

